

Angular Radial Plot – An Angular directive for creating radial plots - mjhea0
http://gordyd.github.io/

======
insertcoffee
Very cool!

~~~
GordonDent
Thanks! There are a few more additions are in the works here. I ultimately
want to make a collection of interactive visualisations. I love the concept
that such a graph can be a form of input. Anyone who would like to help please
feel free :)

